# كرامة المرأة ...



## جومانة1 (2 يناير 2010)

أريد أن أسأل 
ما هي مكانة المرأة في المسيحية؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



جومانة1 قال:


> أريد أن أسأل
> ما هي مكانة المرأة في المسيحية؟




*غير ان الرجل ليس من دون المراة و لا المراة من دون الرجل في الرب 
(1كو  11 :  11)

ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح ايضا الكنيسة و اسلم نفسه لاجلها 
(اف  5 :  25)

ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم و لا تكونوا قساة عليهن 
(كو  3 :  19)

*​


----------



## أَمَة (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

المرأة في المسيحية من الكتاب المقدس وحسب مشيئة الله الذي خلق الإنسان هي معينا ونظيرا للرجل. لا تقل عنه بشئ ولا تعلو عنه بشئ. كلهما يكونان جسدا واحدا ولهذا ليس هناك ما يفصلهما عن بعض:

[q-bible]
التكوين الأصحاح 2 
18 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ: «لَيْسَ جَيِّدا انْ يَكُونَ ادَمُ وَحْدَهُ فَاصْنَعَ لَهُ مُعِينا نَظِيرَهُ». 
21 فَاوْقَعَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ سُبَاتا عَلَى ادَمَ فَنَامَ فَاخَذَ وَاحِدَةً مِنْ اضْلاعِهِ وَمَلَا مَكَانَهَا لَحْما. 
22 وَبَنَى الرَّبُّ الالَهُ الضِّلْعَ الَّتِي اخَذَهَا مِنْ ادَمَ امْرَاةً وَاحْضَرَهَا الَى ادَمَ. 
23 فَقَالَ ادَمُ: «*هَذِهِ الْانَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي*. هَذِهِ تُدْعَى امْرَاةً لانَّهَا مِنِ امْرِءٍ اخِذَتْ». 
24 *لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ ابَاهُ وَامَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَاتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَدا وَاحِدا*. [/q-bible]

وبما ان السيد المسيح هو نفسه الخالق أشار الى بدء الخليقة عندما اتى اليه الفريسيون مجربون:

[q-bible]
مرقص 10
2 فَتَقَدَّمَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَسَأَلُوهُ: «هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ؟» لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ. 
3 فَأَجَابَ: «بِمَاذَا أَوْصَاكُمْ مُوسَى؟» 
4 فَقَالُوا: «مُوسَى أَذِنَ أَنْ يُكْتَبَ كِتَابُ طَلاَقٍ فَتُطَلَّقُ». 
5 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ كَتَبَ لَكُمْ هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةَ 
6 *وَلَكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللَّهُ*. 
*7 مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ* 
8 *وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ*. [/q-bible]

كما أن الكتاب المقدس يشبه حب الرجل الى إمرأته بحب المسيح الى الكنيسة:

[q-bible]
أفسس 5
25 *أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ،* *أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا، *
28 *كَذَلِكَ يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ.* 
31 *مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الِاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً.* [/q-bible]


----------



## fredyyy (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



جومانة1 قال:


> أريد أن أسأل
> *ما هي مكانة المرأة في المسيحية؟*


 
*** مقدار محبة الرجل للمرأة ... كنفسه *
أفسس 5 : 33 
وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمُ الأَفْرَادُ، *فَلْيُحِبَّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتَهُ* *هَكَذَا كَنَفْسِهِ،* وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَلْتَهَبْ رَجُلَهَا. ​*** مِقياس المحبة .... كمحبة المسيح للكنيسة *
أفسس 5 : 25 
أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، *أَحِبُّوا* نِسَاءَكُمْ *كَمَا* *أَحَبَّ* *الْمَسِيحُ* أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا،
​*** المرأة والرجل لهما ميراث واحد في نعمة الحياة *
*والكتاب يوصي بإعطائها كرامة ....*
بطرس الأولى 3 : 7 
كَذَلِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ كُونُوا سَاكِنِينَ بِحَسَبِ الْفِطْنَةِ مَعَ الإِنَاءِ النِّسَائِيِّ كَالأَضْعَفِ، *مُعْطِينَ إِيَّاهُنَّ كَرَامَةً كَالْوَارِثَاتِ* أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ *نِعْمَةَ* *الْحَيَاةِ،* لِكَيْ لاَ تُعَاقَ صَلَوَاتُكُمْ. ​* لكنها لا تتسلط عليه*
تيموثاوس الأولى 2 : 12 
.... وَلاَ *تَتَسَلَّطَ* عَلَى الرَّجُلِ،....
​*** وفوق الكل هي إبنه لله بالايمان بالمسيح *
متى 9 : 22 
فَالْتَفَتَ يَسُوعُ وَأَبْصَرَهَا فَقَالَ «ثِقِي *يَا ابْنَةُ*. إِيمَانُكِ قَدْ شَفَاكِ». فَشُفِيَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ. 


​


----------



## جومانة1 (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

هل يوجد طلاق في دينكم؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



جومانة1 قال:


> هل يوجد طلاق في دينكم؟




*و اما انا فاقول لكم ان من طلق امراته الا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزني و من يتزوج مطلقة فانه يزني 
(مت  5 :  32)

و لكن ان فارق غير المؤمن فليفارق ليس الاخ او الاخت مستعبدا في مثل هذه الاحوال و لكن الله قد دعانا في السلام (1كو  7 :  15)
*​


----------



## جومانة1 (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

ما المقصود بهذا الكلام؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

يعني الطلاق موجود في حالتي الزنا *...................* 
تفتكر المراه لعبه الراجل كل شويه انتي طالق شوفت غيرك خلاص و زهقت منك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اكيد هتتجرحي و تهون عليكي نفسك

اما عن الغفران يكفي ان تصلي طالبه الغفران معترفه بخطاياكي

هيا مختلفه من تقليد لتقليد بس الكاهن لا يغفر ابدا حاشا هوا بيساعد و بيوجهه و بيرشد

و شكرا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

معنى ذلك انه لايوجد طلاق في دينكم 
كيف ذلك فالنفرض ان الزوجان ليس متفقان مع بعضهما البعض 
ويريدان الطلاق ماذا يفعل 
سبحان الله هل يعصي لكي يطلق
تامرون بالعصيان في دينكم ؟؟


----------



## جومانة1 (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

هذا ما أردت قوله
فرضا أن العيش أصبح مستحيلا بينهما 
ماذا يجب فعله؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



راجيه رحمة ربها قال:


> معنى ذلك انه لايوجد طلاق في دينكم
> كيف ذلك فالنفرض ان الزوجان ليس متفقان مع بعضهما البعض
> ويريدان الطلاق ماذا يفعل
> سبحان الله هل يعصي لكي يطلق
> تامرون بالعصيان في دينكم ؟؟


 
الله يعلمنا المحبة والغفران وقد شرّع الله هذا القانون لتكون علاقة الرجل بزوجته مثل متانة علاقة الاب بابنه او الام بابنتها .

هل يستطيع الاب عند غضب او عدم التوافق مع ابنه ان تنفصل العلاقة ويصبحا ليسا اب وابن ؟؟؟

الكتاب المقدس يقول :
(كذلك يجب على الرجال ان يحبوا نساءهم كاجسادهم.من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه. 29 فانه لم يبغض احد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه كما الرب ايضا للكنيسة. 30 لاننا اعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه. 31 من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. 32 هذا السر عظيم ولكنني انا اقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة. 33 واما انتم الافراد فليحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه واما المرأة فلتهب رجلها)
(افسس 5: 28 - 33)


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

نعم يوجد محبه بين الزوجين والا فانه لم يتزوج بها وان حدث عدم توافق بين الزوجين
هل يعصي لكي يطلق او يترك دينه ؟؟
فهل هذا معقول


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



جومانة1 قال:


> ما المقصود بهذا الكلام؟




*عذرا اختى على التأخير

المقصود بذلك انه لا طلاق الا لسببين

*

*ان طرف من الزوجين يزنى مع طرف خارجى*
*ان يغير اى طرف منهم دينهم !*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



جومانة1 قال:


> هذا ما أردت قوله
> فرضا أن العيش أصبح مستحيلا بينهما
> ماذا يجب فعله؟




*العيش عندما يكون مستحيلا
تدخل الكنيسة لإصلاح العيب
وهو البعد عن تعاليم الرب يسوع له كل المجد

فإن الذى يحب الله يحب زوجته وبالتالى لا توجد اى مشكلة

و من لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة 
(1يو  4 :  8)
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

و هوا كل خلاف يتحل بالطلاق و الولاد يدفعوا التمن تشرد و صياعه

مثلا عندنا خلافات كتير بس محدش بيطلق يعني

اي خلاف ممكن يتحل الا لو الزوج زني مع طرف خارجي ساعتها الثقه تتهدم خالص اصلا

او لو الطرف التاني غير دينه و مش طايق دينك او خايفه علي ولادك منه

انتوا ليه بتستهزقوا بتحريم الطلاق

مين محرمه

المسييييييح مش اتباعه يعني

المسيح امر شخصيا بكدا

طب انتوا بتحبوه علي انه حتي (نبي) او بتزعموا حبه

بيتكلم غلط ولا من اهواءه مثلا و لا عايز يغلس علي خلق الله

طبعا المسيح له المجد له حكمة في كدا 

اليهود كانوا بيطلقوا زي الاسلام بالظبط

و جيه هوا و حرمه و قال الي هينقض حرف واحد من الي هيقوله هيدعي اصغر في ملكوت السموات 

بتعايبوا علي امر الكل متأكد انه شرعه شخصيا

سبحانك............

مش اتباعه يعني الي حرموا و حللوا علي هواهم...

صحيح عدم الطلاق صعب و انا معترفه بكدا بس لازم الزواج يتبني صح لان الاصل فيه هوا الدوام للابد

ما بني علي باطل فهو باطل

لازم البيت يتبني عالايمان و الحب

كلام مثالي اوي صحيح و انا خايفه و ربنا يقدرني انفذه بمعونته

بس بيكرم الطرفين

مش كدا ولا ايه

سلام ونعمه


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



راجيه رحمة ربها قال:


> معنى ذلك انه لايوجد طلاق في دينكم
> كيف ذلك فالنفرض ان الزوجان ليس متفقان مع بعضهما البعض
> ويريدان الطلاق ماذا يفعل
> سبحان الله هل يعصي لكي يطلق
> تامرون بالعصيان في دينكم ؟؟



*ماذا لو أصيبت يدك بداء, هل ستبتريها أم ستعالجيها*


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *ماذا لو أصيبت يدك بداء, هل ستبتريها أم ستعالجيها*


 ماذا لو أصيبت هاته اليد بغرغرينة؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



جومانة1 قال:


> ماذا لو أصيبت هاته اليد بغرغرينة؟



*وهذا يعادل الزنا, حينئذ يكون البتر هو العلاج

ألا ترين أنك إسلامية التفكير ؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



جومانة1 قال:


> ماذا لو أصيبت هاته اليد بغرغرينة؟


 

اختي ، علاقة الاب او الام ، بابنه او ابنته 
هل يمكن فسخها بالطلاق ؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



new_man قال:


> اختي ، علاقة الاب او الام ، بابنه او ابنته
> هل يمكن فسخها بالطلاق ؟؟



*ربنا يباركك كمان وكمان*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

صحيح اي دين بيستصعب ان المسيحيه بتحرم الطلاق حقيقي حتي انا احترت في دي شويه و حسيت انها الزام رهيب

بس في نفس الوقت مش كل المشاكل طلاق طلاق طلاق و بعدين الملحد مش بيكون منحاز لدين معين صدقوني كله بيبقي عنده ولا حاجه لحد مااااااااااا يقري كتير

اما لو من عيله بوذيه كنتي تسئلي عن التناسخ و مصير الروح و النيرفانا و الحقائق الاربع لبوذا او عل الاقل ما مدي التشابه بين بوذا و المسيح لان دي شبهه خطيره بتقع فيها ناس كتير

عموما مهما كان دينك نشجعك عالبحث و الباب مفتوح و لو كان فيه تهرب من الاجابه لما رد عليكي احد الا حتي لما اقتطعتي نص الايه من انجيل يوحنا رديت و اتمني ردي يكون صح

هوا كان كويس يا جماعه؟؟؟ بجد بسئل

المنتدي دا متناقش فيه كل مواضيع المسيحيه حتي الموت بصراحه

مهما كان دينك او خلفيتك اقري و ابحثي و اطرحي كل ما عندك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهذا يعادل الزنا, حينئذ يكون البتر هو العلاج*
> 
> *ألا ترين أنك إسلامية التفكير ؟*


 يا أخي بحثي عن الحق لم يبدأ اليوم أو الأمس
بحثي بدأ منذ سنتين و نصف
و لا انكر انني بحثت في الاسلام
وقرأت عنه انا لا انكر ذلك


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



taison0000 قال:


> وماذا وجدتي في الاسلام أختي الفاضلة .
> 
> وهل اقتنعتي بزواجهم اي عندما تحبين شخصا ويحبك وتتزوجيه.
> وبعدة فترة من الزمن تجدين نفسك من بين 4 نساء يشاركنكِ زوجكِ وفراشكِ وبالشرع والقانون ولايحق لكِ الاعتراض والسبب كما يقولون بأن الله حلل لنهم الزواج من 4 نساء.
> ...


 أجل قرأت عن هذا و كنت معترضة عليه
لكنني وجدت أن التعدد عندهم لديه أسباب و مما فهمته أن الرجل لا يتزوج من ثانية الا اذا كانت لديه اسباب قاهرة و كما فهمت انه يحرم عليه التعدد اذا لم يعدل كل العدل بين نسائه
و لا يتزوج من اخرى دون سبب
هذا ما كان يشغل بالي و قد وجدت الاجابة عنه.
للأسف لم أكن أريد التكلم في الأديان و مناقشتها
تسجيلي في هذا المنتدى كان للاستفسار و التعلم 
حيث اعتمدت على مبدأ حرية الدين و العقيدة


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



جومانة1 قال:


> أجل قرأت عن هذا و كنت معترضة عليه
> لكنني وجدت أن التعدد عندهم لديه أسباب و مما فهمته أن الرجل لا يتزوج من ثانية الا اذا كانت لديه اسباب قاهرة و كما فهمت انه يحرم عليه التعدد اذا لم يعدل كل العدل بين نسائه
> و لا يتزوج من اخرى دون سبب



*وهل صدقت ذلك, وماذا عن ملكات اليمين, وماذا عن حور الحين

أستاذه جومانه, الطريق إلى جهنم ملئ بالنوايا الحسنة

فلا تصدقين كل ما يقال دون أن تستخدمى عقلك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

ولا يهمك يا جومانه بس التعدد ضد الفطره هل مثلا لو جوز الواحده عيي هل تقدر تتجوز عليه و لو عجز عن واجباته تقدر تتجوز عليه واحد

اشمعني الست هيا الكائن الاقل

و مافيش اسباب قاهره للتعدد في الاسلام عادي يعني ممكن يتجوز حتي بدون سبب و العدل المشروط هوا عدل الفلوس يعني يحرم عليه التعدد اذا لم يعدل لا مش صح خالص انا درست فقه سنين كتير في السعوديه و فاهمه الي بقوله

ترضي انتي تتجوزي علي جوزك

هيقولوا الراجل غير الست في طبيعته هوا الراجل لازم يفكر كحيوان مش واخد حقه من مراته عايز ايه تاني هيا طفاسه

و بعدين هوا ادم كان ليه كام حوا اتخلقت له هيا واحده بس

انتي بتتكلمي كلام و الكلام مافيش اسهل منه و كتير 

انتي لو جوزك اتجوز عليكي احلف لك رغم ان الحلفان غلط قلبك هيتحرق و هتحسي بالغيره و هتعيطي و تقولي انا اديته كل  حاجه ياخدني لحم و يرميني عضم بعد العشره

التعدد ضد الفطره في نظري

ما شوفتش عصفور متجوز خمسه لسه ههههههههههه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

أنا لم أفهم شيئا 
أنتم من يكلمني عن الاسلام و بعدها أتهم بأنني أدافع عن الاسلام
أنا لا أريد من يحدثني عن الدين الاخر لكي يبغضني فيه
انا أبحث عمن يعرفني بدينه و يقنعني به
من يخرجني من حيرتي هاته
هذا ما أبحث عنه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

اوكي يا جومانا احنا فضلنا نكلمك عن ديننا بس لحد ما دخلت راجيه رحمه ربها و غيرت الموضوع ثم تطرقتي انتي للاسلاميات

محدش بيكرهك في حاجه اصلا لان المسيحيين مش هيقدروا يكرهوا مليار و نص مسلم في الاسلام

لان الدين اتباعه كتير

بس احنا مش بنتكلم في العدد

بنتلكم عن البحث المتعمق في الاديان

محدش قالك اوعي تدخلي دا و تفضلي في دا انتي قولتي اشمعني في الاسلام في كذا و المسيحيه كذا قولنا لك احنا وجهه نظرنا كذا في المسئله كذا

خلاص نرجع للموضوع الاصلي و كملي الاسئله حول المسيحيه دون مقارنه مع الاخر

و شكرا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



جومانة1 قال:


> أنا لم أفهم شيئا
> أنتم من يكلمني عن الاسلام و بعدها أتهم بأنني أدافع عن الاسلام
> أنا لا أريد من يحدثني عن الدين الاخر لكي يبغضني فيه
> انا أبحث عمن يعرفني بدينه و يقنعني به
> ...


 
لا معلش بقى 

الصراحة انك انت من بدأ بالحديث عن الاسلام ، وكان سؤالك لماذا لا توجد في المسيحية طلاق مثل الاسلام ؟؟

من يريد ان يعرف عن المسيحية يسألنا ونحن نجيب ، اما المقارنة مع النظام الاسلامي فلم نفعله نحن هنا في هذا الموضوع ( والمداخلات تشهد ) .

الزواج في العقيدة المسيحية رباط مقدس يجمع الزوج والزوجة في جسد واحد ، وبهذا الارتباط المقدس يأتي الاولاد .

وكما لا يمكن فسخ علاقة الابوة والبنوة بالطلاق ، فلا يمكن فسخ علاقة الزوج بالزوجته بالطلاق ، ليس هناك فسخ لهذه العلاقة الا بالنزنى ، اي ان يكسر احد الزوجين العلاقة الثانية المقدسة بادخال طرف ثالث فيها بالزنى .

فيكون تعدد الزوجات في المسيحية بهذا المفهوم هو خطأ في العقيدة ، حتى ولو مارسه الانبياء . فهم في العقيدة المسيحية بشر غير معصومين في تطبيق وصية الله وكلامه ( وان كانوا معصومين في تبليغها فقط .) 

هذا هو الفكر المسيحي في الموضوع .

ولنرى ان من الذي سيقارن مع الاسلام !!!!

هل لديك اسئلة اخرى ؟؟


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



new_man قال:


> لا معلش بقى
> 
> الصراحة انك انت من بدأ بالحديث عن الاسلام ، وكان سؤالك لماذا لا توجد في المسيحية طلاق مثل الاسلام ؟؟
> 
> ...


 لا أدري أخي نيو مان لما تهاجمني هكذا؟؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



جومانة1 قال:


> لا أدري أخي نيو مان لما تهاجمني هكذا؟؟؟؟


 

انا لا اهاجمك ، ولكني اضع الحقيقة كاملة ، نحن لم نبدأ بالمقارنة مع الاسلام انت من بدأ ، فلماذا خلط الاماكن ، ثم تقولين انني اهاجمك ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



دموع القدس قال:


> " من طلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بأخرى يزنى والذى يتزوج بمطلقة يزنى " ( متى 19 : 9 ) وإن طلقت امرأة زوجها وتزوجت بآخر تزنى ( مرقس 10 : 12 ).


 
هذا الكلام واضح انه يضع نفس الشرط على الرجل والمرأة 

الذي يطلق بدون علة الزنا فهو الزاني ، سواء كان الرجل او المرأة .

هذا منتهى العدل ...

اين كلامك ان المرأة مظلومة وليس هناك عدل بينها وبين الرجل ؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



دموع القدس قال:


> " من طلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بأخرى يزنى والذى يتزوج بمطلقة يزنى " ( متى 19 : 9 ) وإن طلقت امرأة زوجها وتزوجت بآخر تزنى ( مرقس 10 : 12 ).


 

المسيح كان بيتكلم مع الناس غلط

و جيه محمد يصلح اغلاطه

ايه الحكايه نفسي افهم


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



دموع القدس قال:


> وعلى ذلك إذا طلق الرجل امرأته لأى علة غير علة الزنا يجعلها تزنى إن تزوجت بآخر, وكذلك من يتزوج بمطلقة من رجل - سواء كانت بريئة أم زانية - يزنى ( لوقا 16 : 17 ).


 
هذا ليس نص الكتاب ، هناك اضافة من عندياتك ، هل من الممكن ان تضعي النص الكتابي فقط بدون تدليس !!!!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

و قال ايه المسيحين بيحرفوا الكتاااااااب

مين نازل تحريف مش المسلمين ولا انا غلطانه

قال ايه المسيحيين حرفوا كتبهم

مين حرفها لنا

المسلمين


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

*وَإِنْ طَلَّقَتِ امْرَأَةٌ زَوْجَهَا وَتَزَوَّجَتْ بِآخَرَ تَزْنِي».* 

اسمحولي بالمشاركة انا لم افهم معنى هاته الاية


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

يعني الست لو طلقت جوزها و اخدت غيره بتبقي كأنها بتزني لان الاولاني اصلا عايش و كان بينهم اكيد حاجات


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

و هل تعيش طيلة حياتها من غير زوج؟
حتى و ان كانت في ريعان شبابها؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



جومانة1 قال:


> و هل تعيش طيلة حياتها من غير زوج؟
> حتى و ان كانت في ريعان شبابها؟


 
(واما المتزوجون فاوصيهم لا انا بل الرب ان لا تفارق المرأة رجلها. 11 وان فارقته فلتلبث غير متزوجة او لتصالح رجلها. ولا يترك الرجل امرأته.)
(1 كورنثوس 7: 10 - 11)


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



دموع القدس قال:


> *الا يوجد هنا سلب لحقوق المرأة *​
> 
> *اذا كانت مطلقة سواء كانت زانية أو بريئة اذا تزوجت بآخر تزني*
> *ما هذا ؟؟!!!*​


 
اين النص ؟؟؟

كلامك ليس هو الكتاب المقدس ، ولا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس 
طلبت من النص في سياقه ، فلم تأتي به حتى الان .

هذا آخر تحذير لك بالتلاعب في الكتاب المقدس ، هاتي النص وناقشينا فيه ، فنحن لسنا ملزمين بفهمك المغلوط ، او تفسيرك الفاسد .


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

فلنفرض أن الرجل زنا
فالمرأة تطلق منه
اليس كذلك؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

اه طبعا بدون نقاش


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*

ان كان هناك سبب غير الزنا
مثلا كان انسانا غير متخلق يضربها يهينها أو لا يقوم بواجباته تجاهها
بصفة عامة ان كان الزوج انسانا فاسدا 
او العكس ان كانت المرأة لا تقوم بواجبات الزوج أو أنها لا تحترمه.....الخ
و تدخلت الكنيسة بشتى الطرق لكن لم ينصلح شيء و لم يتغير شيء 
هل يحل للمرأة هنا أن تطلق من زوجها
أو في الحالة العكسية هل يحل للزوج أن يطلق الزوجة؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



جومانة1 قال:


> ان كان هناك سبب غير الزنا
> مثلا كان انسانا غير متخلق يضربها يهينها أو لا يقوم بواجباته تجاهها
> بصفة عامة ان كان الزوج انسانا فاسدا
> او العكس ان كانت المرأة لا تقوم بواجبات الزوج أو أنها لا تحترمه.....الخ
> ...


 
خليني اقول السؤال بصورة اخرى 

اذا كان اب او ام لديهم ابن يضربهم ويفعل كذا وكذا ، هل تنفسخ العلاقة بالطلاق ، ام يحاول الجميع اصلاح الخطأ الذي ظهر في هذه الظواهر وهو الرجوع الى الله ؟؟؟

ملحوظة ( الزنا في المسيحية ليس زنا الجسد فقط ، بل زنا الروح ايضا ، اي ان يترك احدهما الايمان المسيحي ) بمعنى ان لا يستجيب لوصايا الكتاب المقدس التي تطلب منه الكنيسة (في حال المصالحة ) الالتزام بها .

(راجعي الرسالة الاولى لكورنوثوس الاصحاح 7)


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



جومانة1 قال:


> اااااااااااااه لقد فهمت قصدك
> عدم الالتزام يعني زنا روحي


 
خيانة العهد مع الله هو زنا روحي ، خيانة العهد مع الزوجة هو الزنا الجسدي .

وكلاهما (الزنا الروحي والجسدي ) يرتب لهما الله المغفرة والتوبة والعودة في حالة الندم والاعتراف بالخطية وطلب المغفرة .

وقوع الطلاق ليس امرا الهيا ، ولكنه ايضا حق يمكن للزوجة (او الزوج ) المجني عليها ان تتنازل عنه ، او تطالب به .

بمعنى انها اذا طلبت الطلاق والانفصال لم تخطيء ، واذا غفرت له وسمحت باستمرار الحياة فهي ايضا لم تخطيء .


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



new_man قال:


> اذا كان اب او ام لديهم ابن يضربهم ويفعل كذا وكذا ، هل تنفسخ العلاقة بالطلاق ، ام يحاول الجميع اصلاح الخطأ الذي ظهر في هذه الظواهر وهو الرجوع الى الله ؟؟؟[/size]




انت تساوي علاقة الزوجين بالابن

هل ممكن ان تجامع الام ولدها  مثلها زوجها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا هذا التناقض لايوجد تساوي بين علاقة الابناء بالازواج  لان للازواج حقوق غير حقوق الابناء

اشياء تحل للزوجين لا تحل للابناء مثل الجماع هل تحل للابناء ؟؟؟ طبعا لا

الطلاق كذلك لايحل لهم

وعند المقارنه يجب ان يكون الطرفان متساوين بكل الحقوق ليس كابناء


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



العقل نعمه قال:


> انت تساوي علاقة الزوجين بالابن
> 
> هل ممكن ان تجامع الام ولدها مثلها زوجها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
المشكلة في المسلم دائما هو ( الجنس والجماع ) 
يا عزيزي انا اتكلم عن رابطة المحبة المقدسة التي تربط بين الرجل والمرأة في الزواج هي بنفس قوة ومتانة ( الابوة والبنوة ) 

ارتقوا بالمشاعر يا ناس حرام عليكم ، علاقة الذكر بالانثي (جماع وجنس ) فقط هو علاقات الحيوانات، اما الانسان فعلاقاته اكثر تعقيدا .

افهم السؤال يا نعمة العقل ( الغريبة ان الاسم مش راكب ابدا يا ربي ) .

رابطة العلاقة المقدسة بين الاب والام وابنائهما لا يمكن فسخها ، وكذلك علاقة الرجل بزوجته .

والحمد لله على نعمة العقل ونعمة المسيح والمسيحية !!!!


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

اذا انت تساوي العلاقه بينهم يجب ان تتساوى بكل شي

ولا بتساويها في اللي يعجبك فقط 

لو بقول اذا كان الزوج شارب للخمر ودائما فاقد للوعي بتقول لو الابن دائم فاقد للوعي هل يطلق ؟؟؟

ولو بقول اذا الزوج في مرض عضوي بتقول اذا الابن فيه مرض عضوي هل يطلق ؟؟؟

ولو بقول اذا الزوجه مخادعه وكاذبه بتقول اذا الابن مخادع هل يطلق ؟؟؟

مثل ماذكرت في كذا  رد انك ساويتهم بعلاقتهم بالابناء .. اذا المساواة تنطبق على كل شي فهل تنطبق على الجنس ؟؟

وياليت يرتقي مستوى الحديث اكثر من مجرد الجنس فانا ذكرته لانه هو الشي الوحيد اللي يفرق الزوجين عن جميع العلاقات الاخرى مثل العم والخال والابن والجد ولا ايه ...؟ 

الحين مين اللي تفكيره بالجنس والجماع محدود ؟؟؟

والحمدلله ان ربي وهبني العقل لانه بالفعل نعمه

افرق بينه وبين الكلام اللي مايخش العقل


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> اذا انت تساوي العلاقه بينهم يجب ان تتساوى بكل شي
> 
> ولا بتساويها في اللي يعجبك فقط
> 
> ...


 
ممكن اسمع اجابتك في كلامك ؟؟؟

اذا الاب لديه ابن شارب خمر ، هل يصبح بهذه الطريقة ليس ابنه ؟؟
هل هناك طريقة تجعل علاقة الابوة والبنوة هنا مفسوخة ؟؟

ارجو الاجابة على السؤال اولا ، ونرى الى ماذا سينتهي الحوار بالعقل يا صاحب العقل.


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

اجبني بالاول على اسئلتي حتى اجيبك

فليس من المنطق الاجابه على السؤال بالسؤال 

وانا احتفظ باجابتي على سؤالك في حين ردك على ساضع اجابتي 


فانا ذكرته لانه هو الشي الوحيد اللي يفرق الزوجين عن جميع العلاقات الاخرى مثل العم والخال والابن والجد ولا ايه ...؟

اذا كانت اجابتك فالموافقه  فهذا يثب ان علاج الزوجين تختلف عن علاقة الابناء ولا وجهة للمقارنه 

فأي العدل في المقارنه بين علاقة الوالدين بالابن ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> اجبني بالاول على اسئلتي حتى اجيبك
> 
> فليس من المنطق الاجابه على السؤال بالسؤال
> 
> ...



يبدو ان موضوع الجنس لازال مؤثرا على عقليتك
دعيني اقول بطريقة اخرى ، علاقة الاخ باخته هل تنفسخ وتصبح الاخوة لاغية اذا كان احدهما مخطيء في حق الآخر ؟؟

اظن الان لا يمكن التحجج بالجنس بين الاخ واخته !!!

ما هو ردك ؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: أفيدوني فأنا محتارة*



العقل نعمه قال:


> انت تساوي علاقة الزوجين بالابن
> 
> لماذا هذا التناقض لايوجد تساوي بين علاقة الابناء بالازواج لان للازواج حقوق غير حقوق الابناء
> 
> الطلاق كذلك لايحل لهم


 


*أخي / العقل نعمة *

*عندما يضرب أحدهم مثلاً فهو لا يُريد التطابق الكلي للطرفين *

*فعندما أقول : أنت أسد ... هذا لا يعني أن لك ذيل ومخالب *

*لكن أقصد من المثل إظهار شجاعتك *

*فعندما يُقدم الأخ / *new_man

*المثل بين علاقة الأب أو الأم  بإبنها ... لا يقصد أي شئ غير قوة العلاقة الحبية الرائعة *

*وبما أن العلاقة قوية جدًا ... والمحبة فيها شديدة جدًا ... فهي لا تقبل الإنفصال *

*كذلك علاقة المرأة بالرجل قوية والمحبة شديدة وكرامة كل منهما للآخر غالية *

*ومتوفرة بعمق قوة الرباط الإلهي المُتمم لرابطة الزواج و**وثيقة بقوة المحبة العاملة*

*فهي لا تقبل سوى بقاء الرباط الإلهي دائم ومتصل وترفض ما عداه ..... وهو الطلاق*

*مهما كانت المشاكل المسيح أقوى *
*مهما كانت الصعاب المسيح أشـد*
*مهما كان المرض المسيح يشفي*
*مهما كانت الخلافات المسيح باب الرجاء والأمل لحل الخلافات *

*سوف ترى ذلك في المسيحية الحقيقية فقط *

*وبدون المسيح كل شئ مباح ومُحلل *

*هل تقبل قوة المسيح ؟*
*التي تقبل المطرودين *
*التي تشفي المفقود الامل فيهم *
*التي ُتعيد الكرامة مرة أخرى للمنبوذين *
*التي ُتحرر من الخطية أساس كل مشاكل البشر*​


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

كل علاقه ولها احكامها 

لا تساوي جميع العلاقات ببعض والا فذلك يجلب الظلم على الكل 

طيب

مثلا 

ساضرب لك مثلا 

اذا كان هناك عم اسمه (أحمد) له ابنة اخ اسمها ( نوره ) وهو يحبها وهي تحب عمها

وكان هناك جار لـ(نوره)  ايضا يحبها وهي تحبه 

من منهم يمكن ان يتزوج نوره ؟؟؟؟

العم او الجار ؟؟ ماحكم علاقه العم بنوره ؟؟ وماحكم علاقة الجار بها ؟؟

العم لايحل له الزواج بها بينما يحل للجار الزواج بها 

هنا هل تساوي علاقة العم بالجار  ؟؟


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

اشكرك اخي فردي على ردك

فمعنى كلامك في ضرب الامثله وخاصه في الزنا

عندما يزني الابن لا يستطيع الوالدين الانفصال عنه ؟

ولكن عندما يزني الزوج او الزوجه وجب الطلاق ؟

فما الفرق هنا ؟؟ هل يختلف زنا الابن عن زنا الازواج ؟؟

اخي العزيز عند ضرب الامثله يجب التوافق في كلا الطرفين حتى لايكون هناك خلل


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> كل علاقه ولها احكامها
> 
> لا تساوي جميع العلاقات ببعض والا فذلك يجلب الظلم على الكل


 

يا عزيزي ، قلنا لن نتمسك بالقش 
مش ح نقف على دي .

افرض اخ واخته ( ليس بينهما علاقة جنسية ) 
هل اذا كان الاخ مجرم او شارب خمر وبيضرب اخته 
هل تنفسخ علاقة الاخوة باي وسيلة ؟؟؟
ام فقط يمكنهما الابتعاد او الانفصال مكانيا ، مع بقاء علاقة الاخوة التي لا يمكن فصلها ، لان ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان ؟؟؟

اتفضل جاوب وبطل مناورات .


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

طيب علاقة الاخ والاخت 

هل مثل علاقة الزوجين ؟؟


الاخ والاخت لهم ام واب واحد وعم الاخ هو عم الاخت الخ ...

ولكن الزوجين لكل منهم عائلة مختلفة 

انا اقصد من كلامي

عندما نضع احد في ميزان للمقارنه يجب ان تكون الكفتين متساويتين 

ارجوووو فهمي رجاءااا

ولا تطبق الاحكام بالتساوي

مايطبق على الزوجين لا يطبق على الابنااء نعم يجتمعون في بعض الاشياء في الحب والعاطفه والموده

ولكن يختلفون باشياء اخرى وهذه سنة الحياة لا نستطيع نحن البشر مساواتها


----------



## Kiril (4 يناير 2010)

> طيب علاقة الاخ والاخت
> 
> هل مثل علاقة الزوجين ؟؟


بجد حراااااااااااام عليك
حتشلني
و هي العلاقة بين الزوجين علاقة جنسية بحته؟
مبيعملوش حاجة غير الجنس 
مفيش كلام مفيش مشاعر مفيش تفاهم مفيش حب


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> طيب علاقة الاخ والاخت
> 
> هل مثل علاقة الزوجين ؟؟


 
في المسيحية الزواج يجعل الرجل والمرأة اصبحوا مرتبطين بعلاقة مقدسة ووثيقة مثل علاقة الاخ والاخت ومثل علاقة الاب بالابن والابنة بامها .

السؤال الذي لم تجيبي عنه حتى الان 

دعك من الزواج ، انا لا اضرب المثل بالزواج الان ، انا سؤالي عن اخ واخته ، الاخ قليل الادب بيضرب اخته ، هل تنفصم علاقة الاخوة لاي سبب ؟؟؟

ارجو ان تجيب على السؤال مجردا بعلاقة الزوج بزوجته .

ولو لم تجيب ، فقد عرفنا الاجابة كلنا وعرفنا انك لم تستطيع الاجابة .

والحمد لله على نعمة العقل ونعمة المسيح في المسيحية .


----------



## fredyyy (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> *ولكن عندما يزني الزوج او الزوجه وجب الطلاق ؟*


 

*عزيزي سوف أقطع عليك خط شريعة الطلاق نهائيًا *

*المسيح قَبِلَ زانية وتكلم معها وردها عن زناها بقوة كلمته المُحررة من خطية الزنا*

*المسيح أتى ليشفي من ليس له طبيب *
لوقا 5 
31 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «*لاَ يَحْتَاجُ* الأَصِحَّاءُ إِلَى طَبِيبٍ *بَلِ الْمَرْضَى*».
32 لَمْ آتِ *لأَدْعُوَ* أَبْرَاراً *بَلْ خُطَاةً* إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ». 
​*أتى المسيح ليُجبر العلاقات الزوجية المحطمة *

*وتطليق المتزوجين ليس في خطته ... هكذا نحن لم نتزوج لنُطلق بل لتستمر حياتنا بقوة المسيح *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 يناير 2010)

كان كلام الاستاذ نيومان هكذا



> اذا كان اب او ام لديهم ابن يضربهم ويفعل كذا وكذا ، هل تنفسخ العلاقة بالطلاق ، ام يحاول الجميع اصلاح الخطأ الذي ظهر في هذه الظواهر وهو الرجوع الى الله ؟؟؟


 
واعتراضك ايها العاقل كان هكذا




> لماذا هذا التناقض لايوجد تساوي بين علاقة الابناء بالازواج لان للازواج حقوق غير حقوق الابناء
> 
> اشياء تحل للزوجين لا تحل للابناء مثل الجماع هل تحل للابناء ؟؟؟ طبعا لا


 
يعنى استاذ نيومان .. كان بيقرب الفكره .. انه لو ضرب الاب ابنه .. يظل الابن هو ابن لابوه ( علاقة البنوة موجودة )

وكذلك الرجل مع امرأته .. لو حدثت مشاكل او مشاجرات ... تظل المرأه هى زوجة للرجل ( لا طلاق )  و يكون الحل هو ان يحاول الجميع اصلاح الخطأ الذي ظهر في هذه الظواهر وهو الرجوع الى الله

..هل رأيت انك قد قفزت للتحدث فى اختلاف العلاقة بين المرأة والرجل وبين الرجل والابن .. ولم تفهم انه هنا لكى يقرب الفكرة 
لقد تسرعت جدا فى كتابة الرد ..

هل فهمت ولا عايزنا نبسط المعلومة اكتر اكتر اكتر ..؟؟؟


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

انا فهمت قصدكم بس فهمكم اللي مو راضي يكبر من الكلام اللي يتردد نفسه في كل مره  ؟؟ 


خلاص بلاش من علاقة الاخوان عشان ما تزعلون وترددون نفس الكلام 

اذا كان الزوج سكران او صاحب مخدرات ولم تنفع معه جميع الحلول .. نقول بالاصح انه من شياطين الانس لا ينفع معه شي 

هل الزوجه مجبوره انت تعيشه ؟؟

سؤالي ثاني اذا كانت الزوج لايقوم بعبادة الله ( عبادتكم ايها المسيح ) فاذا هو لايخاف الله وممكن يفعل اي شي بزوجته اي حياتها مهدده هل تتطلق منه ام ماذا ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> انا فهمت قصدكم بس فهمكم اللي مو راضي يكبر من الكلام اللي يتردد نفسه في كل مره ؟؟
> 
> 
> خلاص بلاش من علاقة الاخوان عشان ما تزعلون وترددون نفس الكلام
> ...


 
اسئلة مكررة اجبنا عنها في اول الموضوع 

واضح انك تعترض لمجرد الاعتراض 

ربنا يهديك وتبقى اسم على مسمى 

والحمد لله على نعمة العقل ونعمة المسيح في المسيحية


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 يناير 2010)

> انا فهمت قصدكم


احمدك يا رب واشكر فضلك


> اذا كان الزوج سكران او صاحب مخدرات ولم تنفع معه جميع الحلول .. نقول بالاصح انه من شياطين الانس لا ينفع معه شي
> 
> هل الزوجه مجبوره انت تعيشه ؟؟سؤالي ثاني اذا كانت الزوج لايقوم بعبادة الله ( عبادتكم ايها المسيح ) فاذا هو لايخاف الله وممكن يفعل اي شي بزوجته اي حياتها مهدده هل تتطلق منه ام ماذا ؟؟


هنا تلجأ للكنيسة وتشرح حالتها بالتفصيل .. ويتدخل الاخرون للمساعدة ..


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

وماهي المساعده برأيك ؟؟

الا يدلكم كتابكم المقدس على حل لمثل هذه الامور ؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 يناير 2010)

> الا يدلكم كتابكم المقدس على حل لمثل هذه الامور ؟؟


عندما يضع الانسان دائما الله صوب عنيه .. لن يقع فى مثل هذة المشاكل ..
ولذلك كان رد استاذ نيومان .. الحل هو ان يرجعوا لله .. ويقدموا توبة..

عرفت فين الحل ...؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يناير 2010)

*ثوانى يا جماعة
يبدو ان الموضوع محتاج فعلا الى نعمة العقل وليس الى العقل نعمة
ثوانى

الأخ الحبيب

ممكن تقول لى سؤالك محدد ؟
*​


----------



## fredyyy (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> اذا كان الزوج سكران او صاحب مخدرات ولم تنفع معه جميع الحلول ..
> 
> نقول بالاصح انه من شياطين الانس لا ينفع معه شي
> هل الزوجه مجبوره انت تعيشه ؟؟
> ...


 


*عزيزي الزوجة الوفية لا ... وألف لا ... لن تترك زوجها السكران *

*ولا إن كان ُمدمن ... ولا إن كان به شيطان ... ولا إن كان لا يعبد الله *

*ورغم أن كل هذه الأشياء تهدد حياتها، فهي بالصلاة من أجله *

*وطلب المسيح من أجله فإن كل شئ يتغيَّر من أجل إيمان الزوجة الأكيد في قوة المسيح *

*أذكر سيدة كان لها رجل بالصفات التي تكلمت عنها يسكر ويضربها ودون سبب وبعيد عن الله *

*لكن قوة صلاتها من أجله أتت به يومًا يُقبِّل يديها التي خدمته رغم شرهِ طالبًا الغفران *

*لقد َعرِفَ المسيح الذي يُغيِّر وتغيرت حياتهما لقد كان الأمر صعبًا *

*لكن طلب الطلاق كان أمرًا غير وارد في فكر الزوجة ... رغم كل القسوة التي عانتها *


----------



## العقل نعمه (5 يناير 2010)

طيب عزيزي فريدي هل اذا انا اقول اذا لم يصلح لها زوجها

حتى لكثرة صلاتها وتعبدها والناس ليست سواسيه وكل واحد وله طاقه معينه في التحمل

مالحال برأيك  ؟؟

 بجملة اخرى اكثر دقه

لم ينفع مع الزوج اي شي ما الحل برايك ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

علمنا السيد المسيح ان المحبة هي عطاء وليس اخذ 

ولذلك ، فهمها فعل ابنائي او زوجتي ، محبتي هي ان اعطيهم ولا انتظر ان آخذ منهم.

اذا انتظرت ان آخذ منهم ، فانا اطلب منهم ان يحبوني ، والمسيح لم يعلمني ان اطلب المحبة من الاخرين ، بل ان احب الاخرين .

اظن الكلام واضح ، سلام المسيح


----------



## العقل نعمه (5 يناير 2010)

مازلت انتظر الاجابه على سؤالي 



مالحل في مثل هذه الظروف


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> مازلت انتظر الاجابه على سؤالي
> 
> 
> 
> مالحل في مثل هذه الظروف




*الحل هو الصلاة المستمرة بحب وقصد التغيير *


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> مازلت انتظر الاجابه على سؤالي
> 
> 
> 
> مالحل في مثل هذه الظروف


 
هو انت متجوز جواز مسيحي ومعاك مشكلة مع مراتك 
او انتي واحدة متجوزة جواز مسيحي ومعاكي مشكلة مع زوجك؟؟

اريني اين الطلاق كان حلا للمشاكل التي تفترضينها اولا !!!

مش شايفه المشاكل التي يثيرها المسلمون انفسهم بسبب الطلاق وتعدد الزوجات !!!


----------



## العقل نعمه (5 يناير 2010)

انت تدرو في حلقه مفرغه

سؤالي واحد لا تدخل المسلمين في كل الامور

سؤالي واضح 


في مثل هذه الظروف اللتي ذكرتها ماهو الحل برأيك !!!!!!!

ارجوا الرد فقط على السؤال وعدم التشعب واللف والدوران لانه اسلوب التهرب

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> انت تدرو في حلقه مفرغه
> 
> سؤالي واحد لا تدخل المسلمين في كل الامور
> 
> ...


 
يا حاج ، اجابتنا اوضح من سؤالك 

ارجع اقرأ الموضوع ، ستجد ان الاجابة موجودة وانت تلف في حلقة مفرغة 

الله معك (والسلام على من اتبع هدى)


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> ** طيب عزيزي فريدي هل اذا انا اقول اذا *لم يصلح* لها زوجها
> *لم ينفع مع الزوج اي شي* ما الحل برايك ؟؟
> 
> ** حتى *لكثرة صلاتها* وتعبدها .....
> ...


 


** *إن لم يُصلح الزوج ولم ينفع معه أي شئ*

*يموت هذا الزوج تحت التأديب الإلهي لعنادة وإصراره على شرة *


** *عبارتك هذة تعني أن الله لا يستجيب ولا يسمع الصارخين إليه *

*أو بصيغة أخرى أنت تعني أنه أقوى من الله القادر على كل شئ*


** *الحال برأيي ان صلاة الإيمان أقوى من أي مُعاند مهما كانت شدة عنادة*

*الله قادر على التغيير ولا يقف أمامه إنسان وإن تجبر الانسان ولا تشامخه*

*فالله قادر أن ُيزله مثلما فعل مع نبوخذ نصَّر *
دانيال الأصحاح 4 
29 عِنْدَ نِهَايَةِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ شَهْراً كَانَ يَتَمَشَّى عَلَى قَصْرِ مَمْلَكَةِ بَابِلَ. 
30 فَقَالَ: أَلَيْسَتْ هَذِهِ بَابِلَ الْعَظِيمَةَ الَّتِي *بَنَيْتُهَا* لِبَيْتِ الْمُلْكِ *بِقُوَّةِ اقْتِدَارِي* وَلِجَلاَلِ *مَجْدِي* 
31 وَالْكَلِمَةُ بَعْدُ بِفَمِ الْمَلِكِ وَقَعَ *صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ*: لَكَ يَقُولُونَ يَا نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرُ الْمَلِكُ إِنَّ *الْمُلْكَ قَدْ زَالَ عَنْكَ* 
32 *وَيَطْرُدُونَكَ* مِنْ بَيْنِ النَّاسِ وَتَكُونُ *سُكْنَاكَ مَعَ حَيَوَانِ* الْبَرِّ *وَيُطْعِمُونَكَ* الْعُشْبَ كَالثِّيرَانِ فَتَمْضِي عَلَيْكَ سَبْعَةُ أَزْمِنَةٍ حَتَّى* تَعْلَمَ أَنَّ الْعَلِيَّ مُتَسَلِّطٌ فِي مَمْلَكَةِ النَّاسِ* وَأَنَّهُ يُعْطِيهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ. 
33 فِي *تِلْكَ* *السَّاعَةِ تَمَّ الأَمْرُ* عَلَى نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرَ *فَطُرِدَ* مِنْ بَيْنِ النَّاسِ *وَأَكَلَ* الْعُشْبَ كَالثِّيرَانِ *وَابْتَلَّ جِسْمُهُ* بِنَدَى السَّمَاءِ حَتَّى *طَالَ شَعْرُهُ* مِثْلَ النُّسُورِ *وَأَظْفَارُهُ* مِثْلَ الطُّيُورِ. 
​


----------



## انت الفادي (5 يناير 2010)

*الاخوة الاحبة كانوا يشرحوا لك العلاقة الزوجية بعلاقة الاب بأبنه ليس من الناحية الجنسية كما اعتقدت انت و لكن من صلة الدم..
بما انه لا يمكن ان تفصل الاب عن ابنه ( صلة الدم) كذلك الرجل و زوجته اتحدا و اصبحا جسد واحد لا انفصال فيه..
و لا يحدث الانفصال الا بموت احد الطرفين..
و الموت هنا يتعدد فهو اما الموت الفعلي.. و بذلك يصبح الطرف الاخر حر..
او بالموت الحسي و هو ان يسقط احدهم في خطية الزنا و بذلك يكون الساقط في الخطية ميت و الطرف الاخر حر..

في حالة تعسر الحياة بينهما يحدث انفصال و ليس طلاق اي:
كلاهما يعيش وحده و لا يقدر ان يتزوج..
كذلك عندما يغضب الاب علي ابنه فهو لا يقدر ان يقطع صلة الدم و لكنه يقدر ان يطرده من البيت الي ان يعود احدهم و يقدم اعتزارا و يحاول ان يغير نفسه..
كذلك في الحياة الزوجية..
من مميزات الزواج في المسيحية هو ان يفكر الانسان في اختيار شريكة الحياة او شريك الحياة لانه ارتباط ابدي..

مع العلم اننا في حياتنا نقبل اشياء اخري كثيرة.. لماذا لا نقبل هذا المبداء البسيط؟؟
ففي حياتنا العملية اذا واجهنا ما يهدد اعمالنا و مصالحنا فنحن نسعي جاهدين باذلين كل السبل لرفع هذه العوائق التي تهدد عملنا.. فلمذا اذن نرفض هذا المبداء في العلاقة الزوجية؟؟ 
لماذا عندما يهدد علاقتنا الروحية اي عقيدتنا شيئا نسعي جاهدين لهدم هذا العائق و لكننا نضعف و نستسلم امام اقل المصاعب في حياتنا الزوجية و نسعي الي الطلاق؟؟
في المرض .. نسعي جاهدين لمكافحة المرض و نقاومه و لكن في الحياة الزوجية نستسلم و نقدم علي الطلاق.
بأختصار.. الطلاق هو ليس سوي خيار للضعفاء الذين ليس علي قدر المسؤلية و الذي لا يحاولوا ان ينسقوا حياتهم.

عظيم هو رب المجد الاله الحقيقي الذي اعطانا القوة علي الوقوف امام مشاكلنا و عدم الهروب منها..
اعطانا الحلول الكاملة و ليست انصاف الحلول التي تهدم اكثر ما تصلح بأضعاف.
اعطانا الحل العادل و المنطقي الذي يتماشي مع طهارته و عدله و كماله. حتي نكون مستحقين ان ندعي اولادا له.
ما تظنيه انت انه ظلم هو في الواقع العدل المطلق للاله الحقيقي.

*


----------



## العقل نعمه (5 يناير 2010)

اشكرك عزيزي انت الفادي على الشرح المبسط


ولكن وجدت ثغره يجب الوقوف عندها ؟؟



انت الفادي قال:


> *
> في حالة تعسر الحياة بينهما يحدث انفصال و ليس طلاق اي:
> كلاهما يعيش وحده و لا يقدر ان يتزوج...
> 
> *




اولس هناك متطلبات فطريه تتطلبها الفطره من الانسان كانجاب الذرية  ؟؟

بهذا الحل يتم انقراض الجنس البشري ؟؟

مارايك !!


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> اشكرك عزيزي انت الفادي على الشرح المبسط
> 
> 
> ولكن وجدت ثغره يجب الوقوف عندها ؟؟
> ...


 
ياربي عقل ايه ده اللي يوقف انقراض الجنس البشري على زوجين فقط 
انت تتهم الله انه يخطط لانقراض الجنس البشري لانه يجعل بعض الرجال وبعض النساء عقيم ( اي لاينجبوا ) !!!

والحمد لله على نعمة العقل ونعمة المسيح في المسيحية


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 يناير 2010)

> اولس هناك متطلبات فطريه تتطلبها الفطره من الانسان كانجاب الذرية ؟؟
> 
> بهذا الحل يتم انقراض الجنس البشري ؟؟
> 
> مارايك !!


 
انت غلطان بنسبة 100000%

هذة الشريعة نحن نطبقها بقلنا اكتر من 2000 سنة .. 
هل رأيت المسيحين قد انقرضوا ..؟؟؟

ايها العقل .. فلتعقل الكلام قبل ان تكتبه ..


----------



## العقل نعمه (5 يناير 2010)

هل تستطيع اخي نيو مان اذا لم يكن هناك زواج عند انفصال الزوجين 


كيف سيكون هناك تكاثر !!!


اما بخصوص ان الله جعل بعض الناس يعانون من العقم

حشى لله ان اعترض على امر الله  ..  فهذا قدر جعله الله لكل انسان لايسطيع احد التدخل فيه

لكن عند انفصال كل زوجين  وكل منهم قادر على الانجاب مش حرام نحرمهم من الذريه

نحرم الام من الامومه او الاب من الابوه ؟؟


----------



## العقل نعمه (5 يناير 2010)

طيب اخي الملك لناخذ شخصين مسيحيين ونطبق عليهم الانفصال لظروف حصلت لهم 

هل من العدل حرم الزوجه من نعمة الامومه ؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> طيب اخي الملك لناخذ شخصين مسيحيين ونطبق عليهم الانفصال لظروف حصلت لهم
> 
> هل من العدل حرم الزوجه من نعمة الامومه ؟؟؟


 
اذن هذا اعتراف منك ان كلامك عن الانقراض اللى قلتها .. هى غلط مليون فى المية 

ليس انت من يقدر عدل او مش عدل .. الله قد امر بذلك ..
هذان الشخصان يستحقان الانفصال .. وذلك لانهما لم يدخلوا المسيح فى بيتهم من البداية..
كل انسان يدفع تمن غلطته

اما فى الاسلام .. فى طلاق .. لو الست زودت الملح فى الاكل يطلقها .. ولو 3 طلقات .. يبقى لازم محلل

السؤال الان .. ( ايها المزدوج المعاير ..)
1- ما ذنب المرأة التى يجب ان يتم .( ... ) من رجل اخر .. مع العلم ان المشكلة فى الرجل العصبى
2- ما ذنب المرأة .. ولماذا لا تستطيع تطليق جوزها ( لماذا ليس لها الحق ) 
3- ما ذنب الاولاد اللى مرمين فى الشارع .. واللى بقوا اكتر من الكلاب الضالة فى الشوارع .. وانت اكيد عارف

هل حل الطلاق شئ .. لأ دا عمل بلاوى سودة .. 
فلتراجع ما قلناه .. وبمقارنة بسيطة .. هتعرف مين تشريع الهى .. ومين من الشيطان ..

ملحوظة صغيرة .. لقد تكلمت بالخطأ كتير .. واثبتنا غلطك كتير .. لذا ضع ردك . بعد تفكير طويل .. وخد وقتك فى التفكير .. ولا تكون مزدوج المعاير


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يناير 2010)

> هل تستطيع اخي نيو مان اذا لم يكن هناك زواج عند انفصال الزوجين
> 
> 
> كيف سيكون هناك تكاثر !!!



*يكون هناك تكاثر عندما لا يكونوا منفصلين اى مطلقين
لأن الطلاق هو فى حالة الزنى
فالذى يزنى وينفصل اى يطلق ليس من حقه ان يتزوج مرة اخرى كنسيا
والطرف الآخر يتزوج وينجب

فهمت ؟*



> حشى لله ان اعترض على امر الله



*كويس جدا
والله عندنا قال
ان اللى يزنى وهو متزوج مع اخرى 
ويطلق 
لا يتزوج مرة أخرى !*



> لكن عند انفصال كل زوجين  وكل منهم قادر على الانجاب مش حرام نحرمهم من الذريه



*اولا : واحد بس اللى مش هايتجوز كنسيا
ثانيا : مافيش حرام إذ انهم منفصلين لسبب الزنى ( من طرف واحد فيهم )
ثالثا : الله هو اللى قال كدة يبقى ليه بتعترض ؟

*

> هل من العدل حرم الزوجه من نعمة الامومه ؟؟؟



*مين اللى قال كدة ؟*​
​


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

*الأخوة الأحباء رجاء توجيه مشاركتكم *

*الى الأخت جومانة 1 صاحبة السؤال *


----------

